# Unruly/crying children during portraits



## Kydahl (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm sure this happens to everyone at some point:
In the midst of a family portrait session, (or any portraits involving children for that matter) and the child is either unwilling to participate or having a meltdown. While I am great with children, there are times that they are just done with pictures altogether, making the rest of the shoot very difficult.

As of right now, I will allow the family to take breaks from photos when the children are being unruly or crying, & go back to photographing when the child is calmed down. However sometimes time restrictions make this a not so good option.

What are some tips you guys have for unruly/crying children? Is it something that needs to be covered in your terms&conditions?


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 11, 2015)

Of corse you have to have parents permission first, but I bribe them with pez. Every good shot I get they earn a candy.

Before the shoot, it might help to engage them in the process. Kids love to learn. Show them your lights, your camera. The aperture blades. Ask them to watch the aperture "blink" when you take a shot. If their minds are engaged in the process they may forget to have a tantrum. Little ones are harder. Last shoot I had with a fussy little one, I had the family pose and him and I ran a fun circle around the group to "get our wiggles out" I handed him off to mom and took a very quick shot or two. Then we would run around again.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 11, 2015)

Stun gun.  Just make sure you have them sign a waiver first.  Don't ask how I know that just take my word for it.

Lol

Seriously though, for little kids it's best to keep them occupied and if you can involve them in the process.  The tend to melt down when they get bored and tired.

Last family picture I did for a couple with a 6 and 4 year old I handed them a remote and had them "take" the picture and showed them the result and told them what great photographers they would be someday.

They didn't need to know that the remote had no battery.  It kept them occupied, zero meltdowns

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlane (Aug 11, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> Stun gun.  Just make sure you have them sign a waiver first.  Don't ask how I know that just take my word for it.
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...



THAT'S what I've been doing wrong. I was using the cattle prod to get the parents to sign, then I put it away. Guess, I just need to keep it out for the kids. lol, thanks.


----------



## Kydahl (Aug 11, 2015)

I really like the idea of keeping them involved with the shoot. I've never thought of handing them a remote, bribing them with candy or running our wiggles out. Genius!


----------



## ronlane (Aug 11, 2015)

This might help. Tamara is great with kids from all the videos I have seen of her.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 11, 2015)

ronlane said:


> THAT'S what I've been doing wrong. I was using the cattle prod to get the parents to sign, then I put it away. Guess, I just need to keep it out for the kids. lol, thanks.



I really do prefer the stun gun over a cattle prod.  It's up close and more personal, you get to see their little eyes glaze over and everything.. lol


----------



## ronlane (Aug 11, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > THAT'S what I've been doing wrong. I was using the cattle prod to get the parents to sign, then I put it away. Guess, I just need to keep it out for the kids. lol, thanks.
> ...



See, I learn something new here everyday. Off to the store to get a stun gun............


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 11, 2015)

ronlane said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



I put Disney stickers on mine.  Lol


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 11, 2015)

Kydahl said:


> I've never thought  bribing them with candy or running our wiggles out. Genius!


 Remember, kids are disgusting. Candy comes after the shoot or you'll be editing out pez crumbs on their faces and shirts.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks robbins. I'll have to get me some Frozen stickers while I'm out too.


----------



## waday (Aug 11, 2015)

No one has stated the obvious: Just don't work with kids.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 11, 2015)

waday said:


> No one has stated the obvious: Just don't work with kids.



but, but, but, stun guns and cattel prodding them sounds like much more fun. Admit it....


----------



## waday (Aug 11, 2015)

ronlane said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > No one has stated the obvious: Just don't work with kids.
> ...


Yes, as long as they don't whine/cry even more afterwards...


----------



## ronlane (Aug 11, 2015)

waday said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...



That's where the whiskey comes into play. A little for you, a little for them, a little more for you.


----------



## waday (Aug 11, 2015)

ronlane said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...


Wait, there's alcohol involved? That's a different story.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 11, 2015)

secret ingredient to fine art and portrait photography...


----------



## waday (Aug 11, 2015)

This is the reason I stink at portraits.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 11, 2015)

Valium,  Gets the little boggers to cooperate every time.  Their forced smiles look more natural as well.   Plus it helps the stressed out moms/dads/moms/dads/boyfriends/girlfriends/grandparents/aunts/uncles, whom ever happens to be in attendence.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 11, 2015)

A good amount of Benadryl a bit before the shoot - it's legal for their age group and you don't need a prescription.  You might have to duct gaffing tape them to the chair, though.


----------

